# Last Kokes… boat ramp accident.



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

This weekend marked my last weekend for fishing before I start really amping up for the hunting season. My dad and I had planned to go Saturday morning but, I’m taking these red neck be cool pills that cause a lot of drowsiness so I overslept on Saturday. So we decided to go Sunday and minister to the fish. Me and my dad went out and caught five Kokanee. It was actually a really slow bite for us.
We got back to the ramp and my dad back my truck and trailer in the water for me while I put the boat on the trailer,

as I have done 100 million times, I grabbed a cooler full of fish and stepped with my left foot onto the bow of the boat and my right foot onto the bumper of the truck all in one motion. I miss the truck with my right foot, and I fell for force with the cooler and everything onto my right ribs on my tailgate which was still up. So like a hyperextension.

it knocked the wind out of my right lung and immediately I knew that I had broken ribs, I went immediately to the ground gasping for air and I could feel my rib bones clicking against each other as I breathe.

Shoutout!!! to the two gentlemen who rushed over to my side to render aid although I denied the aid because that’s just a man thing to do right! I’m grateful for their concern, so if you’re reading this I appreciate it and just know, my guts and everything are fine, just a nice clean break of two of my ribs.
It hurt like hell, they gave me three shots of fentanyl at the hospital, that’s some good $hit. Then they doped me up on oxycottin or however you spell that.
Got home and pucked everything up.

it’s hard to walk, I’m currently conditioning to run a marathon against a tortoise right now. i’m 34 years old and I’m gonna call my dad up to take me cane shopping..
(Life goals)
My archery season is done! But, I was born on American man and I’m a carpenter I’ve been beat to hell before, just broken bones. just another notch on my belt!
Be safe out there guys!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now that sounded like a adventure that I wouldn't wish on anyone. 

I managed to separate some ribs a number of years ago and that was bad enough. You never realize just how incapacitated you are when something happens to that rib cage. All they gave me was some muscle relaxants and a few oxy's. That was enough of a trip the first day that I quit taking them. 

But at lest you got some tasty kokes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel for you.

I cracked my ribs on the left side spring of last year slipping on ladder. I got dumped on a motorcycle memorial day of this year and smashed the ribs on my right side.

Ribs are a body part you never think of, till you hurt them. Then OMG... its miserable. Worst pain by far is getting in and out of bed.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I found that in order to stand up out of bed was that I had to roll off of the side and get onto my hands and knees. Then I could stand up vertically without too much pressure being placed on my ribs.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I found that in order to stand up out of bed was that I had to roll off of the side and get onto my hands and knees. Then I could stand up vertically without too much pressure being placed on my ribs.


Hahaha thats how I did it too...

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

You guys are starting to make me feel really old, because I am exerting the exact type of behavior y’all are explaining. Just a younger version of y’all


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Broken ribs are the worse....EVER!! Cant do anything about it, cant wrap them, or nothing. I broke a couple back in 81 landing on the fence in the outfield trying to be a hero saving a ball from going out of the park. Saved the HR but not the ribs. To ad fuel to the fire, I had allergies and it hurt soooooooooo bad when I sneezed.

I feel for ya!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hope you heal quickly. Broken ribs suck big time.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm just getting healed up from my hip replacement. 
So you can borrow my walker and cane if you want. 
Both are brand new and slightly used. 

I have had broken ribs before ( motorcycle accident)
And they hurt like he!! Sneezing sucks. 
I found out a few weeks ago that sneezing the first week or two after a hip replacement sucks just as bad !!
Good luck.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Think you can draw and anchor properly? If so, I’d be more than willing to help you pack out, if that’s your concern


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Ray said:


> Think you can draw and anchor properly? If so, I’d be more than willing to help you pack out, if that’s your concern


Heck no! Not at this moment, I can’t even fart without feeling like I need a morphine shot


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: Get a dr's note stating your injury and you cannot hold a bow and qualify for the crossbow use on the archery hunt 

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I’ve broken ribs 3 times in my life. It is the worst pain and takes a long time to heal all the way. I’d like to root for ya to be ready for archery season but unfortunately with 3 weeks until it starts it’s not gonna happen and you would likely experience a set back and make things worse if you tried. Sounds like you have borderline stable vs compound fractures too which is no bueno and will need a lot of rest to heal properly. Take this season off and don’t take any chances. Next year you will be back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I dislocated my left shoulder in 1979 in a dirt bike wreck and it put me out of the archery season. Not a big deal though, one could hunt rifle season and archery season with two tags back then. Still sucked sitting on the sideline.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Man that sucks, I have cracked a few ribs more that once due to motorcycle and horse crashes. I know how bad they hurt to even breath not to mention coughing and sneezing.

I like the crossbow opportunity idea.

I almost lost my bow hunt a couple of times, in may of my LE archery elk hunt year I broke my back, had a compression burst fracture of L1, was in a turtle cast for 10 weeks, luckily it healed well and I was able to go on the hunt, I was sure worried. But was able to pack out 135 lbs two times about 1.5 to 2 miles.

Good luck on the healing process and hope it heals fast.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

That's a rough way to end the koke season. 

Take care of yourself and get well soon.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had some rib injuries that resulted in popping, but I don't think I ever actually had a fracture. Still hurt like crazy for a long time, though. I hope you recover quickly. I'm really sad you have to miss out on the archery hunt.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

3arabians said:


> I’ve broken ribs 3 times in my life. It is the worst pain and takes a long time to heal all the way. I’d like to root for ya to be ready for archery season but unfortunately with 3 weeks until it starts it’s not gonna happen and you would likely experience a set back and make things worse if you tried. Sounds like you have borderline stable vs compound fractures too which is no bueno and will need a lot of rest to heal properly. Take this season off and don’t take any chances. Next year you will be back!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOTE





AF CYN said:


> I've had some rib injuries that resulted in popping, but I don't think I ever actually had a fracture. Still hurt like crazy for a long time, though. I hope you recover quickly. I'm really sad you have to miss out on the archery hunt.


I am too! Because I finally got my area Peg down to the point where I should be consistent every year


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

The list of things I can do is so much shorter than the list of things I can’t. Here’s a list of things I can do
I can:
Open and blink my eyes.
Talk with a 12 inch whisper.
Listen to my kids fight and argue
Think
Smile (without laughter)
Wish I wasn’t broken.

that’s a list of things I can still do without feeling pain. You know when you take OxyCodone and the pain still doesn’t go away you’re pretty messed up..


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the broken ribs - that totally sucks! I've never broken a rib, but I've cracked a couple (chasing down a wounded goose through some rocks . . . wasn't the highlight of my hunting career). Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When I cracked mine last year, we were getting ready for a sand dunes trip. Hurt like crazy the first day, next day... wasn't as bad so we still went. A day later my son wanted to race me up sand mt, we went through that whoops section near the bottom at top speed... about the 2rd bump in 3rd gear I suddenly knew that was a BAD idea.

Was at the Drs Office the next day, the way he described it, you hurt your ribs and you get alot of swelling that stabilizes things and you don't feel as bad. But by the 2nd or 3rd day the swelling goes down, stuff starts moving and you really start hating life.

Oh, and it takes about 3 months to get over most all rib injury's. You are lucky its not a compound fracture for sure.

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

40 yards, just sayin….. sit 30 off the wallow??


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

2full said:


> I'm just getting healed up from my hip replacement.
> So you can borrow my walker and cane if you want.
> Both are brand new and slightly used.
> 
> ...


I jinxed myself when I posted this.
A week and a half ago I was helping a friend of mine at his place on Summit mountain. We redid and lined his pond he had been working on for about 5 years.
Walked down in to check on it after the first of our big storms.
On the way back up to go back to the truck I stepped in a hole as I was turning around to talk to him. I drug my bad leg and fell onto a log on my side without being able to catch my self. I knew I screwed up instantly. I heard the crunch.
It has been miserable. Sneezing, coughing, etc. This has really been a lost summer for me. 

On a positive note the pond looks outstanding, the lining worked perfectly.
Between the backhoe and the lining costs, we did it for under $500.
It will work great for years.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

2full said:


> I jinxed myself when I posted this.
> A week and a half ago I was helping a friend of mine at his place on Summit mountain. We redid and lined his pond he had been working on for about 5 years.
> Walked down in to check on it after the first of our big storms.
> On the way back up to go back to the truck I stepped in a hole as I was turning around to talk to him. I drug my bad leg and fell onto a log on my side without being able to catch my self. I knew I screwed up instantly. I heard the crunch.
> ...


Are you kidding me! Dude!! To hell with 2021, Jesus get your Sandals on!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear it, goosefreak. I’m glad things did not end up worse. Hopefully you heal up quickly.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Sorry to hear it, goosefreak. I’m glad things did not end up worse. Hopefully you heal up quickly.


My boss wants me to come and try out on Tuesday to see if I can handle working again. Although my ribs are still Broken, seem like they’re improving quite a bit. I just might have to pretend like I can’t handle work for a couple more weeks. Somebody needs to start polishing up the academy award for the show I’m about to put on. Gosh dang it, Elk hunting is addicting…

well, we’ll see…


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I was a boss for 36 years.......
And I know that kind of stuff goes on 😎


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

2full said:


> I was a boss for 36 years.......
> And I know that kind of stuff goes on 😎


I went in today and met with my bosses and told them I need two more weeks. That would give me six weeks total of recovery time. I don’t think that’s asking too much at all broken ribs considering, and the doctor told me six weeks minimum before I go back to light duty. I can sit on a water hole just as well as I can sit on the couch!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Many moon ago I had a coworker who claimed a on the job back problem. He went to the doctor and was prescribed bed rest for a few weeks. 

A couple of weeks into his off time my boss was driving up on Skyline Drive and spotted a familiar truck coming down the road. When they met he saw that it was the employee's truck with him riding around in the back of it on a lounger lawn chair. The employee tried to say that he was laying down and that was pretty much what the doctor had told him to do. 

For some reason that person show up to work the next Monday


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> Many moon ago I had a coworker who claimed a on the job back problem. He went to the doctor and was prescribed bed rest for a few weeks.
> 
> A couple of weeks into his off time my boss was driving up on Skyline Drive and spotted a familiar truck coming down the road. When they met he saw that it was the employee's truck with him riding around in the back of it on a lounger lawn chair. The employee tried to say that he was laying down and that was pretty much what the doctor had told him to do.
> 
> For some reason that person show up to work the next Monday


hey, I didn’t lie to my boss! I told him that I’m gonna take my full six weeks recovery before I go to light duty. There’s not much light duty in building houses!!! But I can surely sit on a water hole.. Gotta eat!!!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not knocking it at all !!
I just know that as many times that it's a real problem.....there is as many that it's not.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes be careful what you post. Insurance fraud among other things can get real ugly.
Good luck on the recovery.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Yes be careful what you post. Insurance fraud among other things can get real ugly.
> Good luck on the recovery.


Thanks for the warning! But, I got hurt on my own time I pay with my own dime!


----------

